# Novelty vs. Reality



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey All,

I prefer cars/engines that resemble actual trains and railroad lines. I see a lot of novelty items like sport team trains and pop culture (like a Spider Man boxcar I saw).

I have no interest in the novelty stuff as I don't think I'll see a Spider-Man car going down the real tracks, but is there a market for these? Are these taken seriously at all or are they all just toys?

Just curious to hear if there is a legitimate market for novelty trains out there.

Have a great weekend everyone and thanks for all of you help during my first week here!

-DRV


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i just seen barak obama set . and then there are trains with sports teams, operation desert storm and what not. if you ask me this is not only tasteless, but one of the stupidest ideas. but somebody obviously does see value in this stuff since they are being made and sold (for quite large sums i might add). we all like different things...

so there is at least some market. but from my point of view it is to much work to strip those and paint into sensible scheme. these trains i don't want even for free.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i want a green bay packers one and a lambeau field model


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots of guys like these kind of cars as they are often limited edition. I'm with you. I like diorama realism. Although a real life Spiderman car would be cool


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tankist said:


> i just seen barak obama set . and then there are trains with sports teams, operation desert storm and what not. if you ask me this is not only tasteless, but one of the stupidest ideas. but somebody obviously does see value in this stuff since they are being made and sold (for quite large sums i might add). we all like different things...
> 
> so there is at least some market. but from my point of view it is to much work to strip those and paint into sensible scheme. these trains i don't want even for free.


:laugh:Your right Tank. That Obama train does suck:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

OOOOOO, my eyes are burning...


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> OOOOOO, my eyes are burning...


Shazaam is awesome! I love that thing. Realistic or not.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Well since I dont model prototype, I could care less. We try to stick with a theme, but that's about it. Like right now, the kids and I are sticking with UP and any company they've bought out over the years. But we'd run novelty stuff if it was something the kids liked (like Spiderman).

I think most of this novelty stuff is meant for display only though, not for operational use on a layout.


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

I usually love fictional trains (To some extend atleast), but a barack obama train??? That's just...I have no words for it. Besides just because they slap a picture of someone on the side of the car or engine doesn't make it that special, just an overblown repaint.
If I want fictional train I want them to be a tad more original (New model in general, or a model based on a movie train, still waiting for a HO runaway train set ).


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Shazaam is awesome! I love that thing. Realistic or not.


 There is a Wonder Woman, Batman and Superman available as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jordysmeets said:


> I usually love fictional trains (To some extend atleast), but a barack obama train??? That's just...I have no words for it. Besides just because they slap a picture of someone on the side of the car or engine doesn't make it that special, just an overblown repaint.
> If I want fictional train I want them to be a tad more original (New model in general, or a model based on a movie train, still waiting for a HO runaway train set ).


Do they have Obama dressed as a hobo catching the first box car out of Washington?:laugh:
I would bet that would sell.

Anything to make a buck.
Probably made in China too.:thumbsdown:


----------



## jordysmeets (Sep 19, 2010)

big ed said:


> Do they have Obama dressed as a hobo catching the first box car out of Washington?:laugh:
> I would bet that would sell.


Haha! I bet even people without HO trains will buy that one 
But perhaps it is a good solution to the economical crisis 
I mean I have nothing against the guy, but that is probably because I don't live in the US. but some decisions were not timed that well. (Health care insurance during a crisis...)
but back on topic:


big ed said:


> Anything to make a buck.
> Probably made in China too.:thumbsdown:


Don't know that but after looking closely I saw they didn't only add Obama but also removed most of the details (The observation car doesn't even have windows....)


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> There is a Wonder Woman, Batman and Superman available as well...:thumbsup:


Well, if anyone wants me to pick up that Spiderman car I found I can grab it at some point next month if it's still in the store where I saw it


----------



## DrugCoder (Dec 20, 2010)

I am with most of you in that I lean towards the realism side. However, I am looking into getting a few Thomas the Train characters to entertain my 2 year old and I am looking at a Hogwarts Express for my 10 year old who is a huge Harry Potter fan. No they're not realistic, but it gets them interested in the hobby and gives us some time to spend together. I don't see how the Obama train could possibly used to get anyone interested in trains.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the Obama train would be fun to run off the table and crash to the floor. 

My 4 yr old loves running his Percy on our "Big HO Scale layout"

In my next layout I'm creating a small loop (3' x 6') just for his Thomas trains wired for DC separate from the rest of the layout down on the staging level (layout will have 3 levels). He'll have his own little Island of Sodor.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I think the Obama train would be fun to run off the table and crash to the floor.
> 
> My 4 yr old loves running his Percy on our "Big HO Scale layout"
> 
> In my next layout I'm creating a small loop (3' x 6') just for his Thomas trains wired for DC separate from the rest of the layout down on the staging level (layout will have 3 levels). He'll have his own little Island of Sodor.


I remember thomas the tank from my childhood i wanted an HO gauge but mom said NO WAY but the good thing is i got an ARMY SET heheheh MISSILES =-D


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

The ULTIMATE train,,as in Ultimate Tacky,,but to each their own,,
http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/49091_elvis-train.html

all kinds of trains here,,Armed Forces trains, NFL trains, even an M&M train
among others.
Also has Dept 56 type stuff.

here is the main page
http://www.bradfordexchange.com/mcategory/villages-and-trains.html

Sci Fi train
http://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/917103_star-trek-train.html


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

DrugCoder said:


> I am with most of you in that I lean towards the realism side. However, I am looking into getting a few Thomas the Train characters to entertain my 2 year old and I am looking at a Hogwarts Express for my 10 year old who is a huge Harry Potter fan. No they're not realistic, but it gets them interested in the hobby and gives us some time to spend together. I don't see how the Obama train could possibly used to get anyone interested in trains.


Thomas the tank engine is realistic. Don't laugh there is a real Thomas the tank engine and the engine appears at a railfest event up in Ohio every three years or so. And the Hogwarts train while not haveing realistic lettering and symbols the engine and cars do exist in real life under a real passenger service. So those are very realistic in my opinion.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------

